# Cats Rule



## capt. sharpstick (Apr 24, 2000)

No quicker way to get a topic going, than to point out the obvious. Sorry to the owners of Polaris, Yamaha or Ski-don'ts......Cats are the finest sleds available.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Oh boy, this ought to get some discussion started. How about studs vs. non-studs too?


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Yeah, I'd say cat's rule too. My best freinds a snowmobile mechanic, and he say's if it wasn't for cat's he'd be out of business. But for me I wouldn't know, one never catches up close enough for me and my Indy to get a look at...


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

It's kinda quiet around here....Ok, maybe if I tie a anchor or something to the rear of my sled I'll get a better look at a cat


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I have to agree on cat's ruling. I just baught a couple sleds this year both cats, waht a ride. Had them out last night for a quick tour of the area.

Flydunker


----------



## TGehrs (Apr 8, 2000)

As with autos that will all get you where you want to go so is the same with snowmobiles. I started out with a Ski-doo 
years ago, then had a Rupp and after twenty
plus years of not riding anything bought a
pair of Arctic Cats for the wife and myself.
The Cat dealer is fairly close and guess that is the main reason we have them. Have 
never felt the need to have studs besides they would really tear up the deck on my
enclosed trailer. An enclosed trailer is a really good investment. Everything is out of the weather and you can lock it up. In the summer it hauls the four wheelers, bike, canoes and kayaks. It also is handy to haul
dead horses but that's another story. Will
probably have to wait for January for the first trip north with the sleds. Think snow.

Tom


----------



## capt. sharpstick (Apr 24, 2000)

Stopped by a stranded sled tonight to see if I could help. He wasn't interested, and claimed he just needed plugs, and his friends were on the way. I waited until his friends showed up to give him their extra plugs. What was the DEAD SLED rider driving?????????
A Ski-Dont.


----------

